# New baby



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm just so ecstatic that I have to share the news! I gave birth to our first child yesterday, her name is Natalie-Rose Murphy and she is the most amazing thing ever. I will have to teach her the wonderful ways of goats eventually so she can love animals just as her family does! Without further ado, here is my baby girl


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh how cute!!! Looks like she has a head full of hair too. CONGRATS on your new baby girl. Time flys too. My baby will be 8 this year!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my , she is precious  
And such a beautiful name , she is just lovely 
Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh how sweet congratulations!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations! She is just beautiful! I teared up thinking about when my baby girl was born. She was my first too. Enjoy every second. It is true what they say that time time goes by too fast. She is 12 now but is still my sweet little princess!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! What a precious baby!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

That's the most BEAUTIFUL baby goat I have ever seen!!! JK....She is gorgeous!!! Cherish every minute...when you blink she will be 12! :rainbow:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww congratulations! She is a beautiful little angel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

:welcome: and :birthday: Natalie Rose! May You be Blessed with a life as beautiful as you are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new bundle of joy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is lovely! Congratulations and God bless you!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What a sweetie. Watch out before you know it she will be out chasing the goats around.


----------



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's precious! Congrats!!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

JenVise said:


> That's the most BEAUTIFUL baby goat I have ever seen!!! JK....She is gorgeous!!! Cherish every minute...when you blink she will be 12! :rainbow:


And then you will be ready to give her away!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> And then you will be ready to give her away!


AMEN!!!! I have one for sale now....free shipping, if anyone is interested!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my, she is just precious. I don't know how I missed the thread when it was first posted. Congrats on the start of your family.


----------

